# Luna Wolves WIP



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

So with out any more Questions, I have a mission to make a Luna Wolves company.
I am maing them tithed to a Rogue Trader, so they all must ware a tabard with his markings.

here are the first pics.






































The start of a librarian.













Let me now what you guys think.


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

hey.

liking the models, looking pretty swish. i just about managed to resist doing a luna wolf army after reading the books.=]. unfortunatly i started reading the heros of the space marines, and am nowing painting up a d.pod space marine army lol.

however my only little niggling thing, from a fluff perspective is that luna wolves dont have librarians, infact pretty much none of the P.H chapters did.

but other than that, looking good =]


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

I is implied that maybe some of the lodge members are physkers. But nothing tell otherwise so I am going to use a lesser one.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Woah those are cool, the banner in paticular is brilliant, the purple and blue make it very eye catching, and that white looks good too, but i dont think the red cloth and robes are doing the model justice, you should try asurman ink then going back over them with scab red up to blood red.:grin: fluff wise no legion where allowed to use pychers because they are considered witches.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the banner alot but one thing is wrong with your army from fluff perspective and that is that the Emperor had sanctioned against the use of psyckers therefore none of the Pre heresy Legions had Psykers. (exept for the TSons and look what happened to them.)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Muffinman said:


> I like the banner alot but one thing is wrong with your army from fluff perspective and that is that the Emperor had sanctioned against the use of psyckers therefore none of the Pre heresy Legions had Psykers. (exept for the TSons and look what happened to them.)


The Librarian is fine-- the Legions had them, albeit in limited numbers. The Edict of Nikea, where the Emperor censured Magnus for how he proceeded with psychic talent, defined the role and training of psykers in the Legions, and actually mandated that the Legions include Librarians. 

The problem with the fluff, however, is the seconding to a Rogue Trader. Rogue Traders are a very post-Heresy thing-- prior to the Heresy, it fell to the Legions to explore the galaxy and reunite humanity. After the Heresy, that still needed to happen, but the decimated Space Marine Legions had to focus on reorganizing and ensuring the continued stability and survival of the Imperium as it existed, so the Rogue Trader charters were created. At this point, the Luna Wolves had become the Sons of Horus, and would have fled to the Eye of Terror following Horus' defeat at Terra. 

Space Marines tend not to look favorably upon Rogue Traders, to boot, and tend to view them as petty thugs who have usurped the grand and lofty goals of the Great Crusade from its rightful prosecutors. The only thing that really stops them from coming to blows is the Rogue Trader's charters, which are sanctioned by Terra, and no Space Marine Chapter would dare step on a holy mandate such as that.

I'd decide whether or not these Luna Wolves were part of Horus' expeditionary fleet, or part of another which contained elements of the Luna Wolves Legion; which Grand Company they belong to, and who their Captain is; and when during the Great Crusade the army is supposed to be from. That'll help you piece together the fluff for the army a bit better, and will make the models more accurate representations of the Luna Wolves from established fluff.


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

I was under the impression that Rogue Traders, were also preharesy.. According to the fluff in the First ed book Chapter Approved "book of the astrononican" . In this book it states that Space marine units up to one company may be put under his command..

Rogue traders were around preharesy, like Psy-Trader Potaex Hitsen.

here is a link to the history of Rogue Traders.


http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Rogue_Trader

Some have been dispatched by the Emperor him self.


But I can use the help and would appreciate it vary much.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Things have changed a lot since the days of Rogue Trader-- modern 40k is pretty drastically different from Rogue Trader in fluff terms. For example, the Crimson Fists aren't a First Founding Legion, nor are the Rainbow Warriors; the game takes place ten thousand years after the Heresy, not during the same general time as the Great Crusade and Heresy (which were then in the year 40,999, as opposed to the middle of M31 as they are now.) 

Lexicanum's wiki articles are dated and flawed at best-- it's far better to read fluff texts yourself-- Black Library novels (in some cases, at any rate-- things like the Blood Angels series don't stack up with canon fluff either), Black Library background books like the Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, the Visions of Heresy art books series (which actually has a fair bit of fluff and a general overview of the Horus Heresy in it), the codecies, the main rulebook, the Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader roleplaying game books, and things along those lines are good places to look.


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

I have cross checked them, and the wiki is correct with the fluff. I did not just look up a wiki, I have spent the better part of 6 months researching this concept army. Now we can argue the fluff till the cows come home (as you have stated the fluff changes depending on which book you read.)
Or we can share ideas on how to make a cool army (your choice, I can do ether)


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

grimdisco said:


> I have cross checked them, and the wiki is correct with the fluff. I did not just look up a wiki, I have spent the better part of 6 months researching this concept army. Now we can argue the fluff till the cows come home (as you have stated the fluff changes depending on which book you read.)
> Or we can share ideas on how to make a cool army (your choice, I can do ether)


If yall want to argue fluff, take it to the fluff section where it belongs. This is project logs for modeling and painting.

Good work on your wolves, would love to see more.


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

Fellbalde 
































What do you think??
The flash on my camera washes out most of the shading I have on the minis....:alcoholic:


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Good show. The tracks along the bottom could do with a bit of dirtying up like you did along the front, it only shows in the last picture, and may be the reflection from the flash. Try using a desk lamp to light the model and turning the flash off.
Apart from that, it looks cool. Certainly deserves a + rep.


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

I can do some more washes on the tracks. I think it helps put some color into the mini..
The monochromatic paint theme is kinda driving me a bit crazy ( I love to paint with lots of color, most of my armies have 8 to 10 colors in them.)


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Bloody hell, thats brilliant, the white is supurb and definately adds to the character of the baneblade, can i suggest using tamiya weathering master sets to add realism to the model? Good job overall:victory:


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

I have never used that product before.
Where do I get it and how do I use it???
I am always willing to try new ways to paint (I love learning about new stiles .)k:


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah man right on. Great way to really generate original looking themes and schemes. Keep painting and keep us informed.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Paint job looks great keep it up!


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok, so here is the big question.
How should I paint the Librarian??

This is a pre heresy army (the codex blue is a post heresy edict.)


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is the Librarian.

My cameras flash made him look like he was glowing?????:laugh:





























So what do you think of my glowing Librarian???


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks pretty phreaken schwat! cant wait to see what you do next


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

all i can say is "plus rep!!!"


----------



## grimdisco (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I am stuck waiting for parts. With any luck I can get back on this project this weekend.


----------

